# Anthills in new landscaping



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Being new I would first talk to the landscaping company as if you kill the plants they probably won't honor their warranty. They are also in the business and probably have dealt with similar many times.

Good first step.

Bud


----------

